# Weird and new discovered fish related animals



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I sometimes come across of articles or videos of new ocean live discoveries or weird fish etc so i thought i would make this thread to post them instead of making new theads every time i find something new.
I will start with one i post it already and a new one i just found, feel free to post some too 

Pictures: Rare "Cyclops" Shark Found
Rarest Whale Seen for the First Time : Discovery News


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This one has been posted too but is just awesome lol
First Photos: Weird Fish With Transparent Head


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow that fish with the transparent head is awesome.

Here's a video of it.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Claudia your post had a double treat. Did you look at the video on the dead whale link, showing the sperm whale eating the fish off the long line? That amazed me, if not check it out.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

JoeMc said:


> Wow that fish with the transparent head is awesome.
> 
> Here's a video of it.


Is there any doubt we need to be more responsible in our oceans? AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Prehistoric shark captured on film - YouTube


----------

